# Probation / Parole Officer Jeffrey McCoy



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Probation / Parole Officer*

*Jeffrey McCoy*

Oklahoma Department of Corrections, Oklahoma

End of Watch: Friday, May 18, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 7 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Incident Date:* 5/18/2012
*Weapon:* Officer's handgun
*Suspect:* Charged with murder

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Probation / Parole Officer Jeffrey McCoy was shot and killed while performing a pre-release supervision check at a home on Maple Drive in Midwest City, Oklahoma.

A male subject who lived at the home, but who was not the focus of Officer McCoy's visit, answered the door and immediately pushed Officer McCoy off of the front porch. The man then attacked him and was able to gain control of his service weapon during the ensuing struggle. The subject shot Officer McCoy at least once before fleeing back into his home.

The man fired at officers from the Midwest City Police Department as they arrived at the scene. He was taken into custody moments later after he exited the home again.

Officer McCoy had served with the Oklahoma Department of Corrections for seven years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Justin Jones
Oklahoma Department of Corrections
3400 Martin Luther King Avenue
Oklahoma City, OK 73111

Phone: (405) 425-2500

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21243-probation-parole-officer-jeffrey-mccoy#ixzz1vMQ6UeCF​


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

RIP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer McCoy


----------



## Stan Indursky (May 6, 2012)

RIP


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP P.O.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

RIP


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2012)

RIP Parole Officer McCoy


----------

